# Replay sur Molotov - AppleTV



## David30M (19 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment accéder au Replay des chaines sur l'application pour l'appleTV

Merci


----------



## colossus928 (20 Décembre 2017)

David30M a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment accéder au Replay des chaines sur l'application pour l'appleTV
> 
> Merci



Il n'y a pas de menu propre au replay.
Essaie de faire une recherche si tu sais ce que tu veux trouver.
En tous cas, les chaînes des groupes TF1 et M6 ne proposent pas le replay sur Molotov, tu ne peux donc pas les trouver.


----------



## Preatorien (22 Décembre 2017)

David30M a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment accéder au Replay des chaines sur l'application pour l'appleTV
> 
> Merci



Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas de replay disponible sur Molotov, seulement les bookmark.

Cordialement


----------

